# Rare Beautiful 1996 Old School Infinity Beta Digital 100 Class D Amp



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

RARE Beautiful 1996 Old School Infinity Beta Digital 100 Class D Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

gl


----------

